# 10G Network Card - number of irq queues



## konradk (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello, I have network card like below:


```
ix0@pci0:129:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x061115d9 chip=0x10fb8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82599EB 10-Gigabit SFI/SFP+ Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ix1@pci0:129:0:1:       class=0x020000 card=0x061115d9 chip=0x10fb8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82599EB 10-Gigabit SFI/SFP+ Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

and sysctl setting for ix card:


```
hw.ix.enable_aim: 1
hw.ix.max_interrupt_rate: 31250
hw.ix.rx_process_limit: 256
hw.ix.tx_process_limit: 256
hw.ix.enable_msix: 1
hw.ix.num_queues: 8
hw.ix.txd: 2048
hw.ix.rxd: 2048
```

I would like to change numer of irq queue (default there are 8 irq queue per port), but any of the settings in /boot/loader.conf for ix card does not work (after reboot card still has default values)

current /boot/loader.conf settings:

```
hw.ix.num_queues="6"
hw.ix.enable_msix="1"

hw.ix.rx_process_limit="512"
hw.ix.tx_process_limit="512"
```

My system:

```
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p5
```

Any other settings for example to igb0 works corretly


----------



## quintessence (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello,

Check your boot screen for errors/warning during boot, or uncomment the line

```
*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit;console.info           /var/log/console.log
```
from /etc/syslog.conf, perform `# newsyslog` or reboot, then check for any warnings in console.log after reboot.

As I see in the driver source tunable sysctl's are with names: 





> TUNABLE_INT("*hw.ixgbe*.num_queues", &ixgbe_num_queues);


 instead sysctl's values which are hw.ix:


> SYSCTL_INT(_*hw_ix*, OID_AUTO, num_queues, CTLFLAG_RDTUN, &ixgbe_num_queues, 0,


( which _may_ mean that you may need to use hw.ixgbe.num_queues=6 in loader.conf, but first check your boot screen or console.log ).

You may also would like to remove any " around values in loader.conf.


----------



## konradk (Jun 24, 2014)

console did not show any errors for ix

I changed ix to ixgbe (in /boot/loader.conf) and works 

Thanks for help


----------

